# Liv 52



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Have been looking into a detox, and just wanted to know where you buy yours. Looking around and a lot comes from abroad???

Have tried the search button.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

isn't Liv 52 for your liver whilst on AAS?

http://www.liversupport.co.uk/Himalaya_Liv52_Liv_52_Double_Strength_Tablets.html


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Cheapest I've seen them is on elite nutrition... I brought x3 tubs for while I was on a oral cycle but never used them in the end after reading some of Mars post on the subject


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What was mars opinion of the subject?


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

Fat said:


> What was mars opinion of the subject?


Probably that they are a waste of money,seems to be a general opinion on here.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah they dont actually do anything by the sounds of it.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

big ste said:


> Cheapest I've seen them is on elite nutrition... I brought x3 tubs for while I was on a oral cycle but never used them in the end after reading some of Mars post on the subject


This site to me, looks a little Del boy ish...can not find prices for Liv! And you have to sign up to a news letter............For me im out


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

The Project said:


> This site to me, looks a little Del boy ish...can not find prices for Liv! And you have to sign up to a news letter............For me im out


Just been on to check and yeah your right I can't find a price either but I paid £10 per tub, this use to be a great site but it's seems to be going down hill lately. They are having technical problems apparently!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The Project said:


> This site to me, looks a little Del boy ish...


Lol, I was trying to get hold of some before I went on holiday and came across the same site and thought "Yes OF COURSE ill be giving you my bank details"

I go with Milkthistle (Contraversial) Nac, Ala, Magnesium and a few others instead.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Fat said:


> What was mars opinion of the subject?


There a waste of time and money, he's posted a good study on it somewhere. Well he said there no good for oral AAS users but I'm not 100% sure on his opinion is for general health though! 'non AAS users'


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

madmuscles said:


> Lol, I was trying to get hold of some before I went on holiday and came across the same site and thought "Yes OF COURSE ill be giving you my bank details"
> 
> I go with Milkthistle (Contraversial) Nac, Ala, Magnesium and a few others instead.


Yes, i can not wait to give them my money!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Lol, I was trying to get hold of some before I went on holiday and came across the same site and thought "Yes OF COURSE ill be giving you my bank details"
> 
> I go with Milkthistle (Contraversial) Nac, Ala, Magnesium and a few others instead.


The site is good to go mate, and you can pay through PayPal...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

big ste said:


> The site is good to go mate, and you can pay through PayPal...


 I will now look


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

big ste said:


> The site is good to go mate, and you can pay through PayPal...


That's fair enough big ste but it constantly amazes me why some sites try and make money but only seem to spend 50p on their websites look.

First impressions can be the difference between making some good cash/contacts and the site being spread by word of mouth and someone taking one look and thinking f*ck that for a game of soldiers.

It's the internet equivalent of walking into the dragons den with a great idea and wearing nothing but soiled y-fronts imo.

Image is important. :thumbup1:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

The Project said:


> I will now look


Have looked, still ****...but i do want to give my money to a bloke whos email starts "davboy" and some doggy photos of products. Hardly pro


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> That's fair enough big ste but it constantly amazes me why some sites try and make money but only seem to spend 50p on their websites look.
> 
> First impressions can be the difference between making some good cash/contacts and the site being spread by word of mouth and someone taking one look and thinking f*ck that for a game of soldiers.
> 
> ...


I agree mate. The only reason I tried them in the first place was because they were recommend by someone on here, also if you've read post about those 'ultimate fat loss stacks' which myself and many others on here swear by, that's where there from!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool! :thumbup1: To all those that say it does nothing didn't liv52 have loads of studies to prove it works including by those in the med profession?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I got some just to make sure, better safe than sorry when using orals.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Waste of money IMO


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I've no idea what any of this means but some of you brainy mofos might.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?orig_db=PubMed&term=liv.%2052&cmd=


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Waste of money IMO


Really? Haven't you ever run any milk thistle or Liv52 on your cycles like sd?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

madmuscles said:


> Cool! :thumbup1: To all those that say it does nothing didn't liv52 have loads of studies to prove it works including by those in the med profession?


I certainly wasn't one of those who said it does nothing. The question is, does it help if you are taking 17aa steroids? answer, No it doesn't.

PS: remember that studies can and often are done by the companies themselves or affiliates of those companies who on the face of don't appear in the first instance to be connected in anyway  .


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

Cheap as chips on ebay :thumb:


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

DeanoXman said:


> Cheap as chips on ebay :thumb:


Ordered some off ebay £3.75! Well we will see at this price.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Got them today! Exp June 2011, ow well down the neck they go 6 a day.


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

theres a sticky on muscletalk where you can buy cheap ds himalya liv 52 tabs....


----------

